# the petstore rats



## cemf123 (Apr 2, 2007)

ok so it is still going well i made a mistake they are now F4 all with perfect temperment. all healthy and everything. which even i can't believe. well for those of you who live in indiana. i am mentoring 2 new people. which will hopefully get some good ratteries in here.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm sorry but what are you talking about? what is F4? who are they?


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

F4 being the 4th generation.. or would it be fifth? I don't recall right now how that works.. too tired.

How old is the first generation.. or how hold were they when they died? If they are all still living, you can't really say whether or not they will make it through their lives health problem free. Things may crop up eventually. What type of breeding have you been doing, line breeding or another method? Have you been keeping track of all of the babies and monitoring their health from birth to death? Have you ever figured out what they carry?

One other question... even with 4 or more generations, unless you've bred over an extended period of time, how are you able to already be mentoring people? Seems a bit soon personally, if you haven't been breeding for a number of years. Remember, mentoring is something that someone can do with you indirectly, through email or phone conversation. You could find more experienced people that way.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

f4 is 5th generation i think, the original parents are called something else. and i agree that that seems a bit soon to be montoring people when the original parents may not have even died yet. as rough as it is, you need to know which rats die at an earlier age to be able to breed for longevity and know causes of death that can possibly be genetic. but hey, that's my 2 cents.


----------

